# Rex rabbits for meat



## ArabiansR2Cool (Jun 25, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a few Rex does to breed to my Californian or NZ buck.  Do you think it would be worth it?


----------



## Legacy (Jun 25, 2011)

I just got some after looking for them for while. They are certainly meaty enough for our own meat production. I am hoping to attain faster grow out from the other breeds and be able to get the rex pelt. Not sure if it will work but either way, we get eat the results.

I am excited to try. I wont be breeding them until sept. due to the heat.


----------

